# AGM batteries???



## Reel Big-uns (Jan 26, 2012)

Are the AGM Deep Cycle batteries worth the extra $$$ over the price of standard deep cycle batteries?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes they last longer charge faster and require no water.
Look at the AGMs made by East Penn.  They make Deka and most of the batts. that O'reillys  auto parts sell. The part # are the same as Deka.
Golf cart shops usually have or can get Deka brand.


----------

